# mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG



## krauthi (12. November 2006)

so nach langer und harter maloche bin ich ( wir) nun so gut wie fertig geworden und ich denke mal das resultat kann sich sehen lassen :k 

als ich das boot letzten monat in holland in einer nebel und nachaktion angeholt habe dachte ich im ersten moment das wird nie was werden da das boot quasi nur aus der ober und unterschale bestand also zwei teile und sonst nichts
der vorbesitzer hat es 5 jahre lang in einer lagerhalle rumstehen lassen und das boot hat noch nie wasser gesehen 

mitlerweile habe ich auch  rausbekommen von welcher firma das boot ist und zwar ist das ein CRISTIANS Dreikieler 
die ihren sitz in troisdorf haben #6 

dank der tollen und vorbildlichen unterstützung von kai cusack
habe ich nun ein boot was meinen anforderungen entspricht 


so nnun genug geschrieben und hier ein paar bilder vom schnuckelchen 

gruß Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

hier noch einige


----------



## krauthi (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

und nun die letzten  :q


----------



## Lachsy (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

super geworden. und namen hat es auch schon? 
Dann dann immer ne handbreit wasser unterm kiel, bei deinem 3 boot 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Waldemar (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

Na denn mal gute Fänge, nicht schlecht#6 . 
Aber wozu braucht man den auf'm Wasser nen Feuerlöscher?
Oder sind da die Köder drinn?:q


----------



## krauthi (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

name   steht noch nicht fest     aber ich bin ja für vorschläge offen 

gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

in holland ist ein feuerlöscher an board  pflicht   sonst wirds teuer


----------



## Nauke (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

sieht schmuck aus - Sitz, Rutenhalter, Staukästen und und und.#6 

Will ste meinen Kahn nicht auch überarbeiten???

Aber bitte ohne Teppich:q #h


----------



## Nauke (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*



krauthi schrieb:


> name   steht noch nicht fest     aber ich bin ja für vorschläge offen
> 
> gruß krauthi




_*"Blauer Läufer"*_


----------



## Lachsy (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

snoekbarsch I 
oder "Tod ziens" 

:q :q :q


----------



## perch (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

klasse arbeit ihr zwei#6.

kann sich echt sehen lassen.

WANN IS TAUFE ???

gruß marcel

p.s.ruf dich morgen an


----------



## ostseeangler27 (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

@waldemar
einen feuerlöscher sollte jeder an bord haben!! feuer ist das schlimmste was auf nem boot geschehen kann und versuch mal benzin oder diesel mit wasser schnell zu löschen!!!

@krauthi
sehr geiles ergebnis!!
ich kann ein lied davon singen ein boot zu restaurieren,habe im vergangenen winter meinen kutter von grund auf neu gemacht!!
glückwunsch zu dem boot und allzeit gute fahrt


----------



## krauthi (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

mein favorit  ist snoeki 1 


juhu marcel   jungfernfahrt wird  wenns wetter passt kommenden sonntag sein


----------



## Lachsy (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

och nöööööööööööö,
wir wollte nächste woche sonntag auch zum testen, von markus seinem AP.

Mal sehn ob wir uns sehen |wavey: 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## perch (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

...ich stell schonmal den sekt kalt...


----------



## krauthi (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

sekt ???? |kopfkrat 

du bist beim kai aufem boot und rolf bei mir und wehe diesmal fangt ihr wieder nichts :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

Moin!

Ist schick geworden. Dann mal immer ne handbreit Wasser unterm
Kiel. Irgendwann tu ich mir den Trip nach Holland auch mal an


----------



## arno (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

Glückwunsch Krauthi, das habt Ihr Super hinbekommen.


----------



## krauthi (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

relaese my 1   währe auch  ein  topname


gruß krauthi


----------



## Hadley (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

*Hast Du Super gemacht krauthi !*

*#r & |schild-g ,*

*da kanst Du wirklich |stolz: .*


*Gruß : Hadley !*


----------



## arno (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

Nimm lieber einen kurzen Namen, prägt sich einfach besser ein.
Sowie: Wurmkur . lol 
Naja, kurzer name auf jeden Fall.


----------



## the doctor (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

alder, krass geworden!!!!:m

ne, ist echt sau schick geworden...#6Hast ordentlich was draus gemacht!!!

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie es sich bei der "erst-Wässerung" verhält#6


----------



## mo jones (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

saubere arbeit jungs !  #r

immer ne hand breit wasser unterm kiel, auen :q

gruß
 mo


----------



## krauthi (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

wurmkur ?????  |kopfkrat 

 da bleib  ich lieber  bei meinen favoriten #6


----------



## Ossipeter (12. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

Warum nicht gleich "Schnuckelchen"? Allzeit eine handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!


----------



## krauthis7 (13. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

wie wäre es mit - Muffti 1 -


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (13. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

#6 sieht gut aus!!aber warum blau????ist doch keine farbe sondern zustand!!!viel glück und das du dein boot immer im hafen festmachst.:m ach so,so ein rotes ding ich auch will!!!mfg. e.


----------



## Heiko112 (13. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

Saubäääär   dann steht unseren Trip richtung Gooimmer ja fast nichts mehr im Weg. #6


----------



## $_username (13. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

Sieht echt sauber aus.

Allerdings würde ich dir empfehlen, dass du den Teppich gegen Gummimatten austauscht. Der Teppich wird gammeln, stinken, etc. und ist nur schwer zu reinigen.


----------



## CyKingTJ (13. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

Schönes Ding, wünsch ich Dir viel Erfolg mit !


----------



## Maashunter (13. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*



krauthi schrieb:


> mein favorit ist snoeki 1
> 
> 
> juhu marcel jungfernfahrt wird wenns wetter passt kommenden sonntag sein


 Hallo Frank,möchte die jungfernfahrt mit bekommen bin Sa. und Sonntag auch an der Maas wo slippt ihr ein,bin in Wessem,war gestern bei dem Sche....wetter draußen.Es geht imMoment bei dem Wetter nur vertical was in ruhigen und bekannten Bereichen ,Jochen und ich hatten so ca. 25 Barsche von 10-40 cm. Gruß Josef


----------



## Lachsy (13. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

Hi josef,
Frank sagte mir gestern das er bei Asselt slippen will. weil wir warscheinlich auch auf den Maas seen unterwegs seinwerden 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Maashunter (13. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

Hey Clarissa ,ist doch richtig oder ,haben uns doch mal bei einem Treffen gesehen,war ganz lustig,in asselt kenne ich mich nicht aus ist aber egal.Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja beim wichteln Roermond.Gruß Josef


----------



## arno (13. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*



krauthi schrieb:


> wurmkur ?????  |kopfkrat
> 
> da bleib  ich lieber  bei meinen favoriten #6


Nein, das sollte ja nur ein Scherz sein.#h 
Aber einen kurzen Namen würde ich dem Dampfer geben.


----------



## svitti (13. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

Hallo Frank super gemacht echt toll habt ihr beide richtig reingehauen klasse 

Mein tipp 

BUTTERFAHRTENORGANISATOR 2006


----------



## the doctor (13. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

Mei  Tip: 


Sissi,
de Lou
Ra*Polder,
*Meins,
Roofiscatcher


oder einfach nur Krauthi


----------



## krauthi (13. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*



$_username schrieb:


> Sieht echt sauber aus.
> 
> Allerdings würde ich dir empfehlen, dass du den Teppich gegen Gummimatten austauscht. Der Teppich wird gammeln, stinken, etc. und ist nur schwer zu reinigen.


 
halb so wild   das ist garkein teppich   

das ist blauer kunstrasen  ohne gummierung  und ohne noppen   also  wasserfest  und  für boote geeignet  :m 



gruß krauthi


----------



## krauthi (13. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

@ the doc

de Lou steht im moment ganz oben auf der liste#6


----------



## krauthi (13. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*



Maashunter schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,möchte die jungfernfahrt mit bekommen bin Sa. und Sonntag auch an der Maas wo slippt ihr ein,bin in Wessem,war gestern bei dem Sche....wetter draußen.Es geht imMoment bei dem Wetter nur vertical was in ruhigen und bekannten Bereichen ,Jochen und ich hatten so ca. 25 Barsche von 10-40 cm. Gruß Josef


 
hallo josef
wie clarissa  schon sagte  slippen wir in hasssum  ein   das liegt bei asselt

wenn ihr möchtet   dan könenn wir ja gemeinsam  da hindüsen 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Heiko112 (13. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*



$_username schrieb:


> Sieht echt sauber aus.
> 
> Allerdings würde ich dir empfehlen, dass du den Teppich gegen Gummimatten austauscht. Der Teppich wird gammeln, stinken, etc. und ist nur schwer zu reinigen.



Moin

Also ich habe ja Nadelfilz auf meinem Boot und absolut keine Probleme mit stinken gammlen oder Reinigen. Da könnte ich sogar den Hochdruckreiniger druffhalten. Und da nichts da ist was Wasser saugt, weder der Nadelfilz noch der Rücken vom Filz kann man beim Trocknen zusehen. 

Und wenn man mal richtig den Ars... naßbekommt so wie ich vergangenes Wochenende einmal mit nem Strammen Handfeger das Wasser aus den Teppich bürsten und fertig.


----------



## Mac Gill (14. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

Jut jemacht...

Für die Verschönerungen setzen wir uns am WE zusammen?

Hab auch ein paar Ideen für den Kutter:


- Kochtop   (Dann bist du ein richtiger Kochtopangler)
- Fridge
- Trike
- Blue Whalley (der Blauzander)
- Maasflitzer


----------



## perch (14. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*



krauthi schrieb:


> sekt ???? |kopfkrat
> 
> du bist beim kai aufem boot und rolf bei mir und wehe diesmal fangt ihr wieder nichts :q




angenommen:m
bin dabei.werde aber etwas später kommen,da ich noch bis sonntag morgen dienst habe.

und was heißt hier wieder nix fangen|gr:....
man kann doch mal,mal,mal,mal,mal pech haben


gruß marcel


----------



## ostfriesengerd (14. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

Wie wärs mit : Dufte Wanne


----------



## Willi90 (14. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

@ Ostseeangler|wavey:, du meinst Feuerlöscher sollte man immer am Bord haben. Ist richtig. Aber Benzin kann man nicht mit Wassser löschen, im Gegenteil: Die Hitze die beim verbrenne von Benzin entsteht, ist so hoch, dass es die Wasserstoffmoleküle im Wassser Spaltet. Die Folge ist ein  wahrnsiniges Feuer auf dem Bot.#6

Und das "Schnukelchen" wird dan wohl niocht lange über Wasser bleiben.:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## krauthi (14. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

meine entscheidung ist gefallen

DE LOU

wirds heißen   insieder wissen was damit gemeint ist  



gruß Krauthi


----------



## the doctor (14. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*



krauthi schrieb:


> meine entscheidung ist gefallen
> 
> DE LOU
> 
> ...



:g#6#6 Wieviel zahlste mir für den Namen ?|supergri|supergri

Klasse Entscheidung


----------



## thefish (14. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*



krauthi schrieb:


> meine entscheidung ist gefallen
> 
> DE LOU
> 
> ...


 
Oooooohhhh!

Bei dem Namen bekomme ich glatt wieder Lust auf´s Angeln!
Cooles Boot - Cooler Name! :m 

Habe aber im Moment total keine Zeit zum Angeln. Ziehe gerade um. Aber nächstes Jahr werden wir deine Nussschale mal einweihen. Ich hoffe, das Boot zerbricht nicht, wenn ich den Champagner dagegen schmeiße. :q 

Also, viel Spaß euch allen an dieser Stelle beim Wichteln. Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei! |rolleyes 

Grüße! |wavey:


----------



## krauthis7 (19. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

de lou is je tauft,,, waren heute mal unterweg mit dem neuen boot -super - leider hatt farnk wieder nigs verhaften dürfen ich dagegen 1 zander + 1 hecht , es war sehr kalt und extrem nass


----------



## Lachsy (19. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

petri ihr beiden.
wollte ja auch, aber markus sein boot ist nicht fertig, und ehrlich gesagt waren mir die Wettervorhersagen doch zu nass 

Ohm sind nicht alle bootsnamen weiblich, bzw werden mit "die " ausgesprochen? also wäre es die DE LOU 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## minden (19. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

..Hey Krauthi,..sag mal...hast du nochmal zum vergleich die vorher Bilder?

Ist dir wirklich fein fein fein gelungen,..hut ab!

Naja, würd mich mal interessieren, was du neben der Zeit an Kohle investieren hast müssen für alles? Bzw. was du für einzelteile gelöhgnt hast, sprich Sitze, Teppich, Lack,...
Oder spricht man darüber nicht?


----------



## Lachsy (19. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*



minden schrieb:


> ..Hey Krauthi,..sag mal...hast du nochmal zum vergleich die vorher Bilder?
> 
> Ist dir wirklich fein fein fein gelungen,..hut ab!
> 
> ...



vorher hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1330485&postcount=35


----------



## minden (19. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

...Danke|wavey:


----------



## the doctor (19. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

Hey, da habt ihr ja doch was gefangen#6
Bei dem scheiß Wetter
Josefs Motor streikte leider heute morgen.(Mitten auf der Maas richtungs Slippe|gr:,)
Gestern hatten wir herliches Wetter.
Jupp konnte 3 Barsche und ne fette Brasse Fangen. Ich hatte nen kleinen Hecht und nen Zander (genau wie du Rolf:m)
Konnte euch leider heute morgen nicht erreichen!


----------



## Heiko112 (19. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

Moin

na das klappt doch, boot gleich richtig eingeweiht. 

Waren heute auch los bei dem Wetter. Haben ein paar 7 Barsche und 2 Zander verhaften können 
Bericht folgt.

Und wir nähern uns dem Gooimeer krauthi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:k


----------



## Lachsy (19. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

hier haste schon mal ne slippe am Gooimeer

http://img316.*ih.us/img316/7905/pic00001awt1.jpg

ist ein schönes gewässer 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## thefish (19. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*



krauthis7 schrieb:


> de lou is je tauft,,, waren heute mal unterweg mit dem neuen boot -super - leider hatt farnk wieder nigs verhaften dürfen ich dagegen 1 zander + 1 hecht , es war sehr kalt und extrem nass


 
Hallo zusammen!

Mit dem Hecht hast du bestimmt schwer zu kämpfen gehabt, oder?  

Trotzdem PETRI!

Thorsten mit H! #h


----------



## Heiko112 (19. November 2006)

*AW: mein neues schnuckelchen  ist FERTIG*

AAAAAHHH was das denn für nen fettes Tracker, geile sache.

ja Krauthi ziert sich noch ein wenig aber anfang nächstes Jahr muss er mal hier hoch kommen dann greifen wir dort mal an.


----------

